# Wie geht Bierteig???



## Schütti (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo Boardies,

ihr werdet mich wahrscheinlich jetzt schlagen |scardie: :qaber die Suchfunktion nach einen Bierteigrezept hat nichts ergeben.

Da ich bis jetzt meine leggeren Filets immer in Mehl oder Paniermehl gewälzt und dann gebraten habe, wollte ich jetzt mal die Bierteig-Variante mit anschliessendem Fritieren ausprobieren.

Also, wie geht dasssss.......|kopfkrat


Euer Schütti


----------



## wallek (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wie geht Bierteig???*

[editiert in Absprache mit wallek wegen:

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=abmahnung+marions+kochbuch&meta
muss man ja keine Angriffsfläche bieten))  Thomas9904]


siehe auch: *
Fish & Chips 
Forelle Müllerin 
Calamaris mit Knoblauchsauce *


[Nochmal an alle:
Verlinken darf man, Texte/Bilder reinstellen für die man nicht die Erlaubnis des Rechteinhabers hat, darf man nicht reinstellen!! Thomas9904]


----------



## hotte50 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wie geht Bierteig???*

guckst Du hier:

http://www.marions-kochbuch.de/rezept/1391.htm

soll über google auch funzen....hab ich irgendwo gehört  


ups.....da war jemand schneller #6


----------



## wallek (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wie geht Bierteig???*



hotte50 schrieb:


> guckst Du hier:
> 
> http://www.marions-kochbuch.de/rezept/1391.htm
> 
> soll über google auch funzen....hab ich irgendwo gehört


 
 |good:ja sollte es!!!!!!!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wie geht Bierteig???*

Ich hatte da gleich 79 Treffer )
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=3249209

walleks Rezept ist gut, wenn man einen Teil des Mehls durch Stärke ersetzt (so ca. 20 Gramm) wird der Teig knuspriger, ich würde auch statt Butter ein Pflanzenöl nehmen...


----------



## woern1 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wie geht Bierteig???*

Ich hab' auch lange Jahre den Fisch immer mit Ei/Paniermehl gebacken.
Dann hatte ich letztes Jahr mal bei DMAX einen engl. Koch gesehen, der seinen Bierteig bei Fish+Chips verbraten hat.

wichtig: *zuerst* in eine Schüssel
etwa 300 mlgutes Bier (helles) schütten
erst dann
3-4 Esslöffel Mehl
3-4 Teelöffel Speisestärke
1 Teelöffel Salz (die trocken Zutaten sollten vorher schon gut vermischt sein)
zugeben und mit einem Schneebesen gut verrühren

Falls das zu dickflüssig ist, dann noch bischen Bier unterschlagen. Falls zu dünn, noch bischen Mehl bzw. Speisestärke zugeben.
Dann die in Streifen geschnittenen Filets durchziehen, kurz abtropfen lassen und dann entweder in der Friteuse oder in der Pfanne mit Rapsöl ausbeacken.
Zum Schluß bischen Zitronensaft drüberträufeln.
Der Teig kann natürlich auch mit anderen Zutaten verfeinert werden: z.B. Knoblauchpulver, Thymian usw.

Seitdem essen wir eigentlich nur noch den Fisch im Bierteig gebacken.
Sehr sehr lecker!!!

werner


----------



## hotte50 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wie geht Bierteig???*

wenn ich das so lese.......hmmm........ich hätte ja gewaltige Lust diese Rezepte zu probieren.

Was mich bislang vom frittieren fernhielt..... das ich vor ca. 15 Jahren mal eine dieser Haushalts-Fritteusen hatte, die trotz Deckel mit Filter erbärmlich gestunken habt. Es hat immer eine Woche Dauerlüftung gebraucht um den Fettgestank los zu werden. |gr: Klar ist, das beim öffnen Geruch vorhanden ist, das Ding hat aber auch im geschlossenen Zustand gestunken.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den heutigen Fritten ?  Wie sieht es nunmehr damit aus was den Geruch angeht. ? Eventuell ein Gerätetipp mit dem der eine oder andere gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat ??


----------



## wallek (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wie geht Bierteig???*

He Hotte,
geh doch in die Garage oder Draußen irgendwo zum Fritieren,
dann stinkts nicht im Haus!


----------



## Schütti (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wie geht Bierteig???*

An Alle besten Dank,

hab das gleich gestern mal ausprobiert. Natürlich habe ich Besuch eingeladen, so zu sagen als Probanden :q.

Was meint Ihr was die reingehauen haben |bigeyes, 8 grosse Filets sind dabei draufgegangen. Wird Zeit das ich im Oktober nach Langeland komme und Nachschub besorge :q.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## bobbyboy (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wie geht Bierteig???*

auch eine alternative währe statt bier wein zu nehmen.

mfg. bob


----------



## hotte50 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wie geht Bierteig???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hatte da gleich 79 Treffer )
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/search.php?searchid=3249209
> 
> walleks Rezept ist gut, wenn man einen Teil des Mehls durch Stärke ersetzt (so ca. 20 Gramm) wird der Teig knuspriger, ich würde auch statt Butter ein Pflanzenöl nehmen...



warum statt Butter ein Pflanzenöl  ?????

Würde mich mal interessieren, da ich vorhabe, dieses Rezept mit meiner neu erworbenen Friteuse in den nächsten Tagen zu probieren :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wie geht Bierteig???*

Neutraler im Geschmack, verbrennt nicht so leicht bei hohen Temperaturen.

Zum Thema Fritüre und Geruch:
Gibt ja inzwischen solche Mit Deckel und Filter, letztlich wirds aber immer riechen.

Undvon diversen Imbissständen weiss man ja im Vorbeigehen schon, wie alt das Fett ist - je älter, deto stink...


----------



## schrauber78 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wie geht Bierteig???*

wenn ihr mich fragt, würde ich geklärte butter (butaris) vorziehen, weil es diesen feinen buttergeschmack hat und ich es trotzdem sehr hoch erhitzen kann.


----------



## mot67 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wie geht Bierteig???*

mit butter würde das ganze auch reichlich "reichhaltig" werden 
pflanzliche fette sind den tierischen in jedemfall vorzuziehen.


----------



## hotte50 (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wie geht Bierteig???*

Nun habe ich, nachdem ich mich überwunden habe und eine Friteuse angeschafft habe, das Rezept ausprobiert.

Ich muss sagen.....legger legger....ich habe mich überfressen und muss nun auf die Couch 

Als nächstes muss ich mich schlau machen, was sich so alles mit einer Friteuse und selbst gefangenem Fisch leckeres Zaubern lässt.

Das mit dem Fettgeruch vergesse ich mal, dafür sind jetzt beide Küchenfenster weit auf #6:q


----------



## Franky (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wie geht Bierteig???*

Moin...
Ein englischer Koch, der *gutes* Bier nimmt? Kann kein englisches gewesen sein... :q
Zwei Tipps hätte ich noch dazu: nicht zuerst das Bier in die Schüssel, sondern die anderen und dann Bier portionsweise unter ständigem rühren reinkippen. So klumpt die Pampe garantiert nicht - andersrum passierts leider ab und an.
Das Bier mal richtig "eiskalt" verwenden und den Teig zum Ruhen im Kühlschrank aufbewahren. So wird der Teig richtig knusprig beim Ausbacken und der Fisch bleibt auch schön saftig.
Wer mag, kann orrnlich Dill mit in den Teig werfen - oder eine leckere Senf-Dill-Sauce zaubern...


----------



## Franky (21. August 2007)

*AW: Wie geht Bierteig???*

Kleiner Zusatz vom letzten Wochenende...
Ei schadet nicht! Wir haben allerdings Eigelb und Eiweiß getrennt und das Eiweiß steif geschlagen. Alles, bis auf den Eischnee, wurde zusammengemanscht und ordentlich verrührt. Eischnee vorsichtig unterheben und kalt ruhen lassen.
Der Teig war noch ein wenig lockerer und knuspriger als "ohne"...


----------

